# My husband officially retiring in May Oh No



## Marie5656 (Mar 6, 2018)

My husband turns 66 in May.  His supervisor had suggested that if he wanted, he could stay on part time for the extra income.  We discussed it, and we were both OK with it.  Well, my husband just called and said that the offer of part time has been taken back, as management decided they wanted a full time person in his position.  I can kind of understand, as the work he does, some weeks it is all he can do to get it all done in 40 hours.  It is not hard work, an office job managing the parts/service department of a big machine rental place.  They rent things like generators, high lifts and stuff to construction businesses.  He manages repair orders, keeps inventory of the parts room and orders parts as needed.

Oh well.  So now I really have to move on getting done what I need to do  facilitate getting my own health care, getting him set up for Medicaid Part B and all that.

Plus, on a more personal note, getting him emotionally ready to suddenly be not working for the first time since he was in his 20s.  He does not "relax" well.  He is on board with me planning things to do and places to go.

I wish he was more internet and computer savy, or had a interest in coming to sites like this one.  But he is not too interested.


----------



## JimW (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats to your hubby Marie! Sounds like it's time to get started on that honey-do list.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats also Marie. For awhile my hubby did delivery and pick ups for a dental lab. Worked out well. I found the adjustment having him home was worse for me than him. Cleaning day is a nightmare. It never fails that he walks all over my wet kitchen floor right after I mop it and the toilet bowl cleaner never lasts more than 5 minutes in the bowl before it gets flushed. To clean our little TV room I need the jaws of life to get him out of the recliner. Sorry for the rant and it is nice to just pick up and go when we want but can't he please stay off my wet floor?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 6, 2018)

> getting him set up for Medicaid Part B and all that.​




Do you mean Medi*care* Part B? (you said Medi*caid*....big difference)


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats to the hubby, Marie.   And... congrats (??) to you?      I can relate; my hub retired last year at 60 and has been underfoot since.   He's not interested in online stuff, either, but thankfully he stays busy.   It has been an adjustment for both of us but so far we are both still alive!!   Good luck and best wishes to both of you on this new adventure.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Congrats also Marie. For awhile my hubby did delivery and pick ups for a dental lab. Worked out well. I found the adjustment having him home was worse for me than him. Cleaning day is a nightmare. It never fails that he walks all over my wet kitchen floor right after I mop it and the toilet bowl cleaner never lasts more than 5 minutes in the bowl before it gets flushed. To clean our little TV room I need the jaws of life to get him out of the recliner. Sorry for the rant and it is nice to just pick up and go when we want but can't he please stay off my wet floor?



I hear ya.  I was one of those husbands that was always "underfoot" when my wife was trying to spruce up the house, etc., when I first retired.  I quickly caught up on projects I was saving up for when I retired, and after that, there was little to do to occupy the day.  Then, we moved to the country, where I always have something to do, and now, when the wife indicates it house cleaning time, I disappear outdoors to my workshop or the forest for hours, and stay out of her way....makes for a lot more "compatibility".


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2018)

Retirement: half the income, twice the husband.....

One of my sisters' husband just retired.  She went out and got the first job she's had in at least 15 years.  It was to save her sanity.


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2018)

Retired and immediately started working part time.  Haven't worked though in the past year and really have no desire to anymore.  I think I needed the part time work to help transition into the "no work" phase.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 6, 2018)

Better than working part time is to work seasonally.  I did that and worked 6 months full time and then it was time to go play for 6 months.
Our kids had moved to the Pacific Northwest, so we hitched up a small trailer that we bought and went to visit them.  There were many national parks and other sights to see along the way.  We enjoyed it so much that we did it again the next year, going a different route.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2018)

Why can't retired husbands also clean the house? They live there, after all!


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Why can't retired husbands also clean the house? They live there, after all!



Ever since we married, I clean the house.  My OCD drove her nuts so we decided that it would be better for a long happy marriage if I took that on.  I also cook....esp bbq season!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 6, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Do you mean Medi*care* Part B? (you said Medi*caid*....big difference)



Yes, I meant Medicare.  In my job, I worked a lot with people on Medicaid and sometimes it just slips out when I mean Medicare.  Good catch, though.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 6, 2018)

*I think he is interested in picking up more of the cooking.  He does like doing it.  I can live with that.*


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2018)

...I also had to "learn" a couple of things when I retired.  For example the lounger that I claimed as "mine" after work was not mine in the morning.  As well our basement gym was also off limits in the morning as was the morning newspaper.

Who knew!!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 6, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I think he is interested in picking up more of the cooking.  He does like doing it.  I can live with that.*



since retiring in 2015, I have yet to be let in the kitchen

I am, however, a serial grill master around the pit


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2018)

Congratulations to your hubby Marie!  We both retired at the same time and it's been just fine.  Always something to do for either of us, or do nothing if we choose, watch a TV program or other things of interest.  My husband is a better cook than I am, and he really started doing a lot of the cooking when his parents moved in with us in their later years.  Now he still likes to make certain dishes for us, and like James and Gary, he specializes in BBQ steaks and ribs, etc.

Yesterday he made up a big batch of red sauce, using boneless beef short ribs, tomato sauce, diced onions and celery and shredded carrots.  It slow cooked in the oven all night and came out excellent, we had some today over whole wheat spaghetti.  There's a bunch of meal sized containers downstairs in the freezer, for easy future meals.

Neither of us have had any desire to go back to work, even part time.  We're just enjoying our non-working years as planned.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 6, 2018)

jujube said:


> Retirement: half the income, twice the husband.....
> 
> One of my sisters' husband just retired.  She went out and got the first job she's had in at least 15 years.  It was to save her sanity.



A friend of mine did exactly the same thing.  She actually went and got a part time job at McDonalds to save her sanity and/or prevent a homicide.  What sent her over the edge was when he rearranged her spice cabinet by size of jars.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 6, 2018)

James said:


> Retired and immediately started working part time.  Haven't worked though in the past year and really have no desire to anymore.  I think I needed the part time work to help transition into the "no work" phase.



I did that too, James. Went from full-time to part-time; I think it helped me get ready for full retirement. I still do some work at home, editing things like technical manuals, turning engineerese into something comprehensible to normal people.


----------



## Macfan (Mar 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Why can't retired husbands also clean the house? They live there, after all!


I'm retired, my wife is still working but plans to retire this year (2018). For the record, I help with laundry, dishes, and, though a little less successfully, with dusting and vacuuming. I'm contemplating learning how to cook, though I must admit that prospect isn't all that appealing to me. Anyway, just wanted to let you know there are retired husbands that agree with you, we share the house and it's only right (and fair) to share the chores. Don.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

Macfan said:


> I'm retired, my wife is still working but plans to retire this year (2018). For the record, I help with laundry, dishes, and, though a little less successfully, with dusting and vacuuming. I'm contemplating learning how to cook, though I must admit that prospect isn't all that appealing to me. Anyway, just wanted to let you know there are retired husbands that agree with you, we share the house and it's only right (and fair) to share the chores. Don.



Don, you are fair and caring person, your wife must be very proud of you! Even though we are Boomers and are supposed to have risen above all that m/f stereotyping, there are still many males who try to get away with putting it all on their wives. Now, I am only speaking *IN GENERAL*, not about extraordinary circumstances, like bad wives, illness, etc.

Hey, if cooking isn't for you, that's fine. You do other things.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

jujube said:


> Retirement: half the income, twice the husband.....




Ok I'm rollin':lol1:


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 7, 2018)

A friend went back to work when her husband retired for some of the reasons already mentioned in this thread. He has no problem with cooking and he has always done all of the cleaning because she can't do it well enough to suit him. He's also great at maintenance but he's a driven man and he lives by the clock. (If you ask him if he's hungry, he looks at his watch before he answers.) 

I kept telling him he had to have a plan for what he was going to do when he retired or he might not survive, but I don't think he understood what I meant. They moved to Florida but I hear volcanic rumbling back here.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> A friend of mine did exactly the same thing.  She actually went and got a part time job at McDonalds to save her sanity and/or prevent a homicide.  What sent her over the edge was when he rearranged her spice cabinet by size of jars.



My grandmother begged my grandfather not to retire; she knew what was coming for her.  Since he no longer had anyone to supervise at work, he decided to supervise her.  She wasn't vacuuming the carpet correctly, she wasn't stacking the dishes correctly, she wasn't doing the wash correctly.  HE would have done it so much better.  Not that he did anything around the house, mind you, but IF he DID, he would have done it "correctly".   That fact that she had been doing the work just fine for many many years didn't count.

He died about a year later, peacefully in his sleep.  I'm firmly convinced that she snuck down in the middle of the night and smothered him with his pillow.  Her lawyer could have packed the jury with women with retired husbands and they would have never found her guilty; they would have probably held a ticker-tape parade for her.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 7, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> A friend of mine did exactly the same thing.  She actually went and got a part time job at McDonalds to save her sanity and/or prevent a homicide.  What sent her over the edge was when he rearranged her spice cabinet by size of jars.



This is cute and very funny!


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> A friend of mine did exactly the same thing.  She actually went and got a part time job at McDonalds to save her sanity and/or prevent a homicide.  What sent her over the edge was when he rearranged her spice cabinet by size of jars.



Uh oh.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 7, 2018)

There's this man, who SAYS he is my husband, who is now in my house a lot.  He says he "retired," and that explains his presence.  I'm not buying it, but he is sort of fun to have around, so I don't complain.  He has this really cool beard and is some kind of comedian, I think.  I do recall I once had a husband but he worked a lot of overtime and I thought he left a long time ago.  This new guy has been around here for a week.  Today he said, smiling, "Well, we seem to be getting along alright."  I agreed.  I laugh a lot now and this has been a big change and I have noticed it.  I haven't laughed like that for years.  I think I forgot about laughing.  We have interests in common and both also have our own, individual interests.  I'm liking this "retired" guy, but not totally, just as a cautious, first impression.  He is very considerate about any work I am doing and he plans to paint the bathroom where I recently removed all the wallpaper.  He talks to me and makes eye contact.  That is huge.  So far, I think retirement is incredible.  But, I am still a little doubtful about that part where he says he is my husband.


----------



## OldG57 (Mar 15, 2018)

I like that this is something to look forward to next year. Very cute!


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2018)

I retired in April 2015 and mama retired in Aug. of 2017 and to be honest I was concerned that we'd get on each others nerves being together 24/7/365 even though we've been together for over 41 years.....so far everything is cool.

The only thing that I've had to get used to is that she wants me to go shopping with her now but it's not really all that bad now that I've gotten somewhat used to it.

I've always carried her purse for her when we go out......but stop and think about it though, it's really hard for a man to look big, bad and macho while carrying a purse and what really ticks me off is that she never picks a purse that matches my shoes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2018)

IKE said:


> I retired in April 2015 and mama retired in Aug. of 2017 and to be honest I was concerned that we'd get on each others nerves being together 24/7/365 even though we've been together for over 41 years.....so far everything is cool.
> 
> The only thing that I've had to get used to is that she wants me to go shopping with her now but it's not really all that bad now that I've gotten somewhat used to it.
> 
> ...


.
That explains your toe nails...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Why can't retired husbands also clean the house? They live there, after all!



I agree, but many men weren't raised doing any kind of housework......I was, to a point. For the 21 years I was single/divorced, I had to take care of where I lived, which included doing laundry and washing my dishes. The only time my wife has done laundry when I was laid-up from a surgery. IOW, Monday is laundry day for me. I also do the vacuuming and other things. All when my wife is at work. 

But, then again, I don't mind at all doing those things.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 16, 2018)

Even though I think the very best job I ever had was my last one, I have really never liked working that much. I was very glad when I started getting SS Early Retirement and not looking for a job anymore. I do many things in our apartment and my wife loves the clean sheets that I put on the bed each week. 

Now, as far as she goes, she likes, almost "loves", to work. Even though it's getting harder and harder to get up in the morning to go, she does. I help her (mentally) by getting up as well. Even though our income will change fairly drastically when she quits her job and we move, we will be able to do more things than now. Weekends just aren't long enough sometimes for us. She probably won't fully retire, being that she will look for a part-time job, as well as I might. 

Bottom Line: I like being retired, but will be glad when she is semi-retired so we can do things during the week as well as weekends.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Even though I think the very best job I ever had was my last one, I have really never liked working that much. I was very glad when I started getting SS Early Retirement and not looking for a job anymore. I do many things in our apartment and my wife loves the clean sheets that I put on the bed each week.
> 
> Now, as far as she goes, she likes, almost "loves", to work. Even though it's getting harder and harder to get up in the morning to go, she does. I help her (mentally) by getting up as well. Even though our income will change fairly drastically when she quits her job and we move, we will be able to do more things than now. Weekends just aren't long enough sometimes for us. She probably won't fully retire, being that she will look for a part-time job, as well as I might.
> 
> Bottom Line: I like being retired, but will be glad when she is semi-retired so we can do things during the week as well as weekends.


Weekends are for other people, we do more during the week...


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2018)

ken n tx said:


> .
> That explains your toe nails...




:lol:


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 16, 2018)

Since retiring I have been broadening my horizons, learning the ways of the male domestic goddess, aka house boy. The missus just stands back and lets me go till I get into a bind or have a question. Today is laundry day! Rock on.. nthego:

(We each have a little getaway spot in the house to call our own. She has a craft room, mine's the music room.)


----------



## Macfan (Mar 16, 2018)

I forgot to mention that earlier, like HazyDavey, the wife and I also have our own getaway spot in the house, I have my man cave (computer room) and she has her sewing room. Of course her computer is also in my computer room so I'm forced to share from time to time. I don't mind though, she's not on her computer anywhere near as much as I'm on mine. Things seem to find a way of working out don't ya know .


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 16, 2018)

Funny, here I thought only the young married guys had, or wanted, a “Man Cave”. 

As for me, I see absolutely no reason, or need for such a room. 

But, then again, those men that do have a “Man Cave” (boy, that name sounds SO “mancho”) have a house. Can’t have one in an apartment. 

Anyway, very few things wife and I do separately. I don’t have any buddies/male friends, because my wife loves boating - fishing - target shooting and rodeo. We also shop together, listen to the same kind of music and watch the same tv programs. 
She doesn’t have any girlfriends, because she likes the things I like. 

Even stuns us just how much we have in common and love to do together.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 16, 2018)

*He is definately looking more and more forward to retirement.  At his supervisors suggestion he has been using up his accrued time off. He is taking a few long weekends.  Thing is, every time he has taken time off he gets two or three calls a day.  He has taken yesterday and today off.  Yesterday he got 3 calls, today, one so far.  
I asked them what they plan to do when he is gone for good? 
*


----------



## EllieR (Mar 16, 2018)

My husband is retiring in June.  He will work on a need to basis to help his replacement, maybe for a few months.  I am not sure what he will do when not working but he does help around the house now and will continue doing this, I am sure.  He wants to start gardening with planting vegetables and we have many movies we can watch and he does love reading.  I feel like I will need to find more things to do with him home all the time.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 16, 2018)

EllieR said:


> My husband is retiring in June.  He will work on a need to basis to help his replacement, maybe for a few months.  I am not sure what he will do when not working but he does help around the house now and will continue doing this, I am sure.  He wants to start gardening with planting vegetables and we have many movies we can watch and he does love reading.  I feel like I will need to find more things to do with him home all the time.



I had my hip replaced 10 years ago.  It was an easy recovery for me...but of course I was "only" 54 at the time.  Good luck to him.  Tell him walking will be great therapy afterward.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2018)

jujube said:


> Retirement: half the income, twice the husband.....
> 
> One of my sisters' husband just retired.  She went out and got the first job she's had in at least 15 years.  It was to save her sanity.



Worth framing!! Why don't wedding vows address life in retirement?!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2018)

RiverUp said:


> There's this man, who SAYS he is my husband, who is now in my house a lot.  He says he "retired," and that explains his presence.  I'm not buying it, but he is sort of fun to have around, so I don't complain.  He has this really cool beard and is some kind of comedian, I think.  I do recall I once had a husband but he worked a lot of overtime and I thought he left a long time ago.  This new guy has been around here for a week.  Today he said, smiling, "Well, we seem to be getting along alright."  I agreed.  I laugh a lot now and this has been a big change and I have noticed it.  I haven't laughed like that for years.  I think I forgot about laughing.  We have interests in common and both also have our own, individual interests.  I'm liking this "retired" guy, but not totally, just as a cautious, first impression.  He is very considerate about any work I am doing and he plans to paint the bathroom where I recently removed all the wallpaper.  He talks to me and makes eye contact.  That is huge.  So far, I think retirement is incredible.  But, I am still a little doubtful about that part where he says he is my husband.



Well, if he's not your husband why not hang on to him until you husband returns (assuming he will) because he sounds like a pretty neat guy.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 20, 2018)

*here's a good source of info*

https://www.seniorcitizensguide.com/


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

I must have been dreaming this:  Old Mack said something about the dishes not being clean enough.  Maybe I was sleep walking.  When I woke up, there were no dishes in the cupboard, no silverware in the drawer, no glasses or cups on the shelves, no pots or pans down below. They were all in the trash can been beside the house.  I swear I was fast asleep.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------

